# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Вредоносные сайты уже предлагают загрузить Snow Leopard

## SDA

Компания Trend Micro предупреждает клиентов о том, что ею обнаружено несколько опасных веб-сайтов, выдающих себя за ресурсы для бесплатного обновления до последней версии операционной системы Apple. Некие обновления действительно предлагаются, однако они буквально нашпигованы вредоносным ПО для Mac.
Данные сайты были обнаружены аналитиком Trend Micro Фейке Хакебордом, который сообщил, что предлагаемые злоумышленниками файлы поражены вредоносным приложением под названием Jahlav, представляющим собой ловушку для клиентов Apple.

По словам специалиста, после запуска вирус OSX_JAHLAV.K декодируется и запускает скрипт, загружающий на компьютер другие вредоносные программы.
Упомянутый выше скрипт изменяет параметры DNS, добавляя в списки DNS-серверов два дополнительных IP-адреса. После этого пользователи переадресовываются на фишинговые и другие мошеннические сайты, в том числе – с поддельным антивирусом FAKEAV.

Фирма Trend Micro уже заблокировала своим клиентам доступ к этим сайтам, кроме того, там советуют всем желающим приобрести Snow Leopard делать это только через официальные каналы распространения.

http://blog.trendmicro.com/bogus-sno...-dns-changers/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

